# Some of my babies...



## Mitica100 (Oct 28, 2008)

...might need to go soon to be sold. 

I'll keep everyone interested updated when that might happen. (hint: closer to X-mas)

I'll need to raise money for my coffee shop, unfortunately.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have any long lenses for the 500 series Hasselblad bodies?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 250mm and a 150mm but I was thinking of keeping those. But who knows...  I'll let you know if interested.


----------

